# Bug Safari avec Facebook



## jbeul (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila quand j'écris ce topic je suis étonné être le premier à le faire car je croyais que mon problème était universel.

Depuis la mise à jour de safari 4.0.5 il y a un bug avec facebook. En fait je peut être sur qu'après quelques minutes de navigation le site va se "bloquer" c'est à dire que quelque soit ou je clique la page chargée restera la même, et si je clique sur page d'acceuil c'est pareil. Je me dois alors de fermer complètement safari et de tout rouvrir ce qui est vraiment très pénible.

Je pense que le problème vient d'un script mal foutu de facebook comme d'habitude et si quelqu'un a déjà trouver l'erreur... Merci de me l'indiquer


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo -> On décarre !

ensuite il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus -> Et la liste des plus récents d'entre eux figure en bas de page !

en recheche avancée avec facebook en titre tu tombes dessus


----------



## levitz75 (26 Avril 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème... au bout d'un certain temps, les liens ne fonctionnent plus. Et ce, seulement depuis que j'ai fais la mise à jour à le version 4.0.5

j'ai vu sur Commentçamarche un mec disait d'aller dans préférences/sécurité e désactiver l'option "activer les modules externes" ce qui ne fonctionne pas chez moi et qui a même pour conséquence que les pages facebook ne s'ouvrent carrément plus.

sinon,



pascalformac a dit:


> ensuite il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus -> Et la liste des plus récents d'entre eux figure en bas de page !



sauf erreur de ma part, AUCUN ne traite de CE problème précis.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2010)

levitz75 a dit:


> sauf erreur de ma part, AUCUN ne traite de CE problème précis.



un parmi d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/bizarreries-entre-facebook-et-safari-280603.html


----------



## jbeul (1 Mai 2010)

Franchement j'ai eu beau chercher sur le forum ou sur d'autres d'ailleurs, aucune solution n'est donnée à part "attendre". Je doute que le problème vienne de facebook après une si longue attente, cela fait au moins 2 semaines que le problème persiste et s'amplifie, a tel point que je dusse utiliser firefox (que je n'aime pas pour mes propres raisons personnelles merci de ne pas polémiquer la dessus) et c'est vraiment lamentable.


----------



## sw38 (1 Mai 2010)

Le problème vient de Facebook et de Safari.
Incompatibilité. Tu dois attendre que Facebook corrige son script ou qu'Apple sorte un correctif. En attendant je fais la même que toi je passe via Firefox pour aller sur Facebook et j'avoue que c'est parfois assez chiant.


----------



## jbeul (1 Mai 2010)

C'est plus que chiant surtout quand mon utilisation internet se résume à facebook et mon compte en banque... Mais bon voila voila encore une machine payée une fortune pour ne pas avoir ce que je veux vive le mouton


----------



## sw38 (1 Mai 2010)

Bah o pire change de navigateur tout simplement. Prend tes marques sur Firefox ou Chrome et oublie Safari.


----------



## jbeul (2 Mai 2010)

Non je veux pouvoir combler mes besoins sans changer sans arrêt de navigateur, de plus pour des raisons à moi je n'aime pas firefox et je ne veux pas entendre parler de chrome (l'un est trop pompeur de ressources l'autre est trop big brother mais ceci n'engage que moi)


----------

